# World Cup Betting



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Can we have some world cup betting?

I'm not talking vBookie stuff.

How about a forum run comp for Premiums. I'm thinking for each entry someone gives me a number between 1-32, obviously I will advise of available numbers.

Someone else, preferably an (honest) mod will secretly randomly assign teams to numbers.

Once everyone has selected a number we'll match names and teams.

Winner - 10 million creds
Runner up - 5 million creds
3rd place - 2 million creds

Group Winner - 1 million creds
Group Runner up - 500k creds
Bottom of group - 250k creds

Worst team in competition - 10 million creds (decided by points then Goal Difference, shared if 2 or more equally shit teams finish with the same Goal Difference).

Obviously, theres a lot of credits involved so I'm hoping the bank of MMAF will provide the funding.

Come on! It's only once every 4 years.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Great idea, I'm in.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Not heard anything back from the bank of MMAF so...

:dunno:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I say send a msg to one of those important staffs


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Shit, I've only just seen this.


Happy to give you whatever you need for this spite if you want to set it up?

Also put it in the VIP section and I'll sticky it.


----------

